# Are there any speedcubers or cubers from Manitoba



## Leland Hoagland (Jun 12, 2017)

I am a speedcuber that came from Ontario to Manitoba but I am looking for speedcubers or cubers from Manitoba area like around Winnipeg and Gimli, please message me or reply to this if you want to join, this community will be held at Steinbach Area, I am looking to start a community and group for Manitoba to have a Competition, please message or reply to join.


----------



## twistypuzzlecanada (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi! I am a speedcuber and I live in the south-east end of Winnipeg. I've just recently started my own Canadian cube store called Twisty Puzzle Canada and I've been looking to participate in a competition as well.


----------



## jaydhen cenidoza (Jan 31, 2018)

i live in winnipeg,i really want tojoin a cubing community


----------



## Mikel (Feb 1, 2018)

I know that a handful of cubers from Manitoba came down to Fargo Fall 2017, so there are a few.


----------



## JoshCubed (Jun 4, 2019)

I live in Steinbach and I’d love to participate in a competition!


----------



## daniel zusman (Jun 5, 2019)

Leland Hoagland said:


> I am a speedcuber that came from Ontario to Manitoba but I am looking for speedcubers or cubers from Manitoba area like around Winnipeg and Gimli, please message me or reply to this if you want to join, this community will be held at Steinbach Area, I am looking to start a community and group for Manitoba to have a Competition, please message or reply to join.


I live in Winnipeg can I join?


----------



## Yerpydoodle (Jan 9, 2021)

twistypuzzlecanada said:


> Hi! I am a speedcuber and I live in the south-east end of Winnipeg. I've just recently started my own Canadian cube store called Twisty Puzzle Canada and I've been looking to participate in a competition as well.


Do you have a website?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 10, 2021)

Yerpydoodle said:


> Do you have a website?


that is from 3 years ago.


----------



## Yerpydoodle (Jan 10, 2021)

DNF_Cuber I know. I am still wondering lmao


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 10, 2021)

Yerpydoodle said:


> DNF_Cuber I know. I am still wondering lmao


It is a bump and you are replying to someone who is no longer active. Please don't do it again.
EDIT: Look at his profile


Twisty Puzzle Canada – Canada's Puzzle Store


----------

